# Super pack of wolves



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

There goes my vacation to Verkhoyansk.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-horses-just-days-remote-Russian-village.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"Four hundred bloodthirsty wolves have been spotted prowling around the edges of Verkhoyansk, in Russia, attacking livestock at will."

Bloodthirsty? Really? How about that they're hungry. I hate when they try to make animals out to sound evil. The wolves are just trying to survive. I'm not against them hunting the wolves when the pack gets that large. I sure wouldn't want to find myself in the path of 400 hungry wolves.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha. Shooting wolves from helicopters. Russia. Ha.

You get a cookie if you understand that.

I agree with spooky. Bloodthirsty? People on this forum are bloodthirsty, not a bunch of hungry wolves -_-


----------

